# Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.



## ha-le (5. Oktober 2005)

Wer hat Lust und gleiche Interessen ?
Austausch von Infos Rund um Meerforellen in Dänemark !

Suche ständig nach Fangmeldungen, Wetter, Hütten, Boote, etc.

Mein Fischplätze liegen grundsätzich um Fyn - DK.

Mal ein paar Infos vorweg...

Ich habe die letzten Wochen immer mal einen kurzen Versuch auf ALS gestartet.
Fast immer am Riff - Poels.
Aber - keine Nachläufer oder Bisse, nichts.
Nur Horny´s.
Waren auch noch wenig Fischer an den bekannten Plätzen. 

Also musste ich mal wieder an einen meiner "sicheren Plätze"...
Zwei Nächte Fyns Hoved !

Erster Abend - trocken - klares stilles Wasser - hoher Wasserstand - nur wenige Nachläufer und Anfasser von sehr weit draußen.

Zweiter Morgen bei Niedrigwasser in der Dämmerung auf die Sanbank. Regen, zunehmender Süd-Ostwind, trübes Wasser. Viele vorsichige Zupfer - alles weit hinter der 2. Krautbank.
4 Meerforellen von 50, 45, 45 und 30 cm
Alle im Verlauf des Tages, alle blank, fett und ohne Mageninhalt !
Grundsätzlich - silber/Kupfer - Filur
Im Wasser viel Kleinfisch - 14°
Der Abend und der nächste Morgen war Stille, Traumwetter, fast windstill und glattes Wasser...
Nur neugierige Nachläufer.

Am Hoved Felsen und den bekannten Stellen wurde scheinbar nur 1 Fisch auf Fliege gelandet.

Bin immer interessiert an Infos Rund um Fyn, günstige Hütten/Häuser etc.
Und gebe selbstverständlich gerne Auskunft !

Ich werde mal noch zwei-drei Wochen warten und dann wieder den einen oder anderen Versuch starten. 2-3 Tageaktion plane ich wieder Ende Oktober/ Anfang November.

Ola - Ha-Le


----------



## fyns hoved (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

Hi,
wenn ich das so lese, bekomme ich augenblicklich feuchte Hände. Muss wohl Mefo-Entzug sein. 
Aus meinen Erfahrungen bzgl. Fünen kann ich nur alles bestätigen, was du gesagt hast. Ruhiges, klares Wasser hat mir nur selten einen Fisch gebracht. Wind, Wellen und trübes Wasser dagegen bringen die Fische zum Rauben an die Küste. Aber das gilt vermutlich nicht nur für Dk, gell.
Infos zu Fünen, Häusern etc. hole ich mir normalerweise aus den üblichen Prospekten (Meerforelle Fünen, Die 100 besten fünischen..., Fünische Ferienhäuser usw). Ich finde die meisten Infos dort sind absolut brauchbar und die Häuser waren auch immer o.k. 
Mein üblicher Anlaufpunkt ist Kerteminde. Von dort kann man schnell viele gute Plätze erreichen und hat zudem die Möglichkeit je nach Windrichtung an die West- oder Ostküste von Hindsholm zu fahren (oder auch an die berühmte Nordspitze!).
Auch wenn ich dir vermutlich nicht viel neues erzählt habe, würde auch ich mich gerne mit Anglern austauschen, die Fünen kennen. Vielleicht ist es ja auch mal Zeit für einen ständigen Fyn-Thread? Ich kann allerdings nur schwer einschätzen, wie viele Boardies nach Dk zum Angeln fahren. Die große Mehrheit angelt sicherlich an der deutschen Ostsee.

Tschüss,
und für deinen nächsten Trip: tight lines!


----------



## ha-le (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

WOW
Cool das du so schnell geschrieben hast.
Ich freu mich total über ein paar Zeilen.
Kerteminde ist mir zu Butt und Flachwasser- mäßig, aber wirklich sehr flexibel  aber in der Gegend fehlt mir noch die Erfahrung.
Langeland fehlt mir natürlich auch noch...
Du hast aber echt einen weiten Weg, bin schon muksch über den Umzug von Nordfriesland nach HH (das bedeutet von 30min. auf knapp 2Std. nach Flensborg)
Aber für nen Ausflug so alle 2 Wochen geht es gerade.
Meine vorletzte Woche hatte ich in der Nordwestecke, unschlagbar günstiges und gutes Haus(200€/Woche), riesig und nur 50m zum Wasser. 30 Bootsminuten nach Strib !
Für Fyns Hoved muss ich immer so 3 Std. einplanen, und sehr windempfindliche Ecke.
Interessant sind immer Kurzübernachtungsmöglichkeiten, so 1-3 Nächte.
In dieser Zeit sind mir die Nächte doch zu lang im Freien.
So, haben hier wieder ein hoch bis zum Wochenende und super Wetter, also auf kaltes Wetter warten 
Ha-Le


----------



## mefotija (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

moin jungs.
zwei stunden bis zum meer??? davon kann ich leider nur träumen. verbringe aber trotzdem 4-5 wochen im jahr an der dänischen kyste  
meistens zwei wochen im april und die ersten beiden novemberwochen...so auch bald - drei wochen noch...countdown läuft.
fahr entweder zur apenrader bucht oder nach als.
prima reviere.
die deutschen reviere kenne ich gar nicht so gut.
hab aber in dänemark meine festen und inzwischen gut bekannten stellen, die ich je nach wetterlage anfahre und wo ich schöne trutten fange.
bin immer mit der fliegenpeitsche unterwegs, wenn der wind kein erbarmen hat auch mit der spinnrute.
viele grüße aus dem rheinland
mefotija


----------



## DerDuke (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

Am Sonntag hole ich meine mobile Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ab  und will Ende Oktober Anfang November die erste Jungferntour an die Küste machen (2 Std. Anfahrt sind echt ein Traum!!!).

Von der Apenrader Bucht habe ich schon viel gehört und bin auch schonmal durch Apenrade gefahren (am Hafen ist ein Wohnmobilstellplatz!).
Wo sind aber die Angelstellen? Am besten welche, wo ich mit meinem kleinen WoMo zumindest einigermaßen ran komme? ;+


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

Moinsen,

bin nicht ganz so oft in D.K. da ich in ca. 10 min an der Dt. Ostseeküste bin.

Habe aber grosses Interesse an Erfahrungsaustausch etc.

Wie soll sowas aussehen?

Wenn Dänemark fische ich gerne Kl. Belt oder Abenraa - Fjord.

Med venlig hilsen

Stephan

@ Markus: Ich hab da bestimmt noch ein Paar Info bzgl. Apenrade für dich.

Schicke ich dir zu.


----------



## ha-le (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

Hallo "DerDuke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "
Auf dein WoMo bin ich doch ein wenig neidisch...
Wenn du mal schreibst wo du so grob hin möchstest, schreibe ich dir von ein paar Stellen.
Z.B. kannst du ab Flensborg in Richtung KRUSA fahren, da Richtung Sonderburg und die FJORDSTRASSE nehmen. Dort sind ein paar nette Stellen wo man(n) direkt ans Wasser fahren kann (WoMo geeignet) und bei entsprechendem Wetter auch fängig.
Das wäre so bis max. 30 min hinter der "Grenze".
Sonst ist KEGNAES (am Ende von ALS) mit WoMo ganz interessant, langer Strand mit Parkmöglichkeit auch direkt am Wasser. Oder natürlich etwas weiter links das Riff bei POELS. (Der Platz auf ALS!)
Ist halt immer von der Wetterlage abhängig und womit du fischt...
Sonst sind aber auch eine Menge anderer Stellen zur Auswahl da. Mit Fußweg von ca. 15min. erhöhst du aber deine Auswahl schon erheblich.
Sind aber zu viele um hier alle zu erwähnen.
Meld dich einfach mal und dann wird´s schon.
Ha-Le


----------



## stephan_81 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

Hallo!
ich war in der zeit vom 24.09 bis zum 1.10 auf fünen ( nordfünen / Bro )!
habe innerhalb dieser zeit 10 mefos landen können und noch einige bisse versiebt! die meißten bisse hatte ich auf eine Polar Magnus!
gefischt habe ich vorrangig bei " Baring Vig " und " Strib "!
meine fische hatten allesamt ein gardemaß von ca. 30 -35 cm!
konnte noch einige fische an der oberfläche sehen!
lagen aber auch so in der von mir gefangenen größenordnung!
aber im frühjahr greife ich wieder an!
gruß
stephan


----------



## Havorred01 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

zu> Der Duke

Hallöchen !! 
ich bin selbst ein heißer Mefo-Angler und bin im Frühjahr und Herbst immer in der gleichen Gegend, Aabenraa-Fjord! ich kenne gute Stellen, auch da wo man mit WoMo parken kann. Eine gute Stelle ist Loddenhoj. Da kannst du Parken und gehst dann rechts den Strand runter ca. 700m. die Stelle ist meiner Meinung nach sehr Gut, Leopardengrund, Steilküste, Steine im Wasser und relativ Tief jenachdem wo man Steht. Bei Südwest Wind hat man den Wind im Rücken, bestens zum Fliegenfischen. wobei einige jetzt sagen "den Wind inner Schnut" 
oder auch Skarrev, kann man gut parken und hat den Wind meistens von Vorne bei SW 

Gruss Havorred


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

Ist ja schon alles geschrieben...

Gruss Stephan


----------



## DerDuke (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

Super,

schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten, wenn ich es schaffe werde ich alle Stellen ausprobieren. #6 

@ Stephan: 
Gruß nach Scharbeutz |wavey: , ich denke beim nächsten BB-Treffen sehen wir uns mal wieder.


----------



## mefotija (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

moinsen!
wer die dänische kyste erschlíeßen will und sich nicht gut auskennt, die rabsbande hat zwei führer (als und südjüdland) herausgebracht, die ziemlich gut gemacht sind. darüber hab ich auch noch die ein oder andere gute stelle gefunden.
greife heut die rapfen am rhein mit der fliegenpeitsche an. ostsee ist zu weit, aber ich werde mich mal wieder einwerfen, in drei wochen gehts los#6


----------



## Havorred01 (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

#h Hey!!
Ich habe mal eine ganz bescheidene Frage: Wer ist denn die Rabsbande bzw. wo bekommt man die Angelführer|kopfkrat 
__________________________________________________________________

Gruss

Havorred 

__________________________________________________________________

#6 #6 >>Noch 3 Wochen dann gehts zur Küste !!!<<#6 #6


----------



## Angelmann (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*



			
				Havorred01 schrieb:
			
		

> #h Hey!!
> wo bekommt man die Angelführer|_________________________



Hier: http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/


----------



## spinner1975 (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

Moinsen Boardies ,

fahre am 22.10. für ´ne Woche nach DK - nähe Hirtshals , also ganz im Norden - mein Erstes Mal so weit oben , kenne mich da wirklich nicht so aus . Vielleicht habt Ihr ja ein paar Tips für gute Meerforellenplätze im Umkreis / Limfjord / Ostsee ?
Hab meine Wathose schon eingepackt , bin nicht mit der Fliege unterwegs und hab auch noch nicht wirklich richtig auf Meerforelle geangelt ... Wie gross sollten die Blinker bzw Küstenwobbler denn sein und wie sollte ich sie führen - reicht ´ne gute Monofile von 0,22 - 0,25 ?
Meine Rute ist eine schöne , leichte dänische Kinetic (2,40) mit ´ner Shimano-Stationärrolle.
Ausserdem ist noch Meeresangeln mit der MS Mille und Brandungsangeln in der Jammerbucht angesagt ... Wenns da auch noch Infos über Plätze und so geben würde ... ???
Bin Euch echt über jeden Bericht dankbar und werd auch über meine Fänge (oder Nicht-Fänge) berichten!


----------



## ha-le (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

Ganz so weit oben kenne ich mich nicht aus...
es gibt da aber ein ganz gutes Programm um sich das Wasser mal näher anzusehen...
Maptech Offshore Navigator mit Seekarten
Da würde ich mir einfach mal die Struktur ansehen und nach Riffen, tiefen Wannen an Kanten suchen...
Könnte ggf. die eine oder andere Karte per Mail schicken.
Allerdings sollte es doch erfahrene Freaks für diese Gegend geben - oder ???
Ich plane meinen nächsten kurzen Ausflug nach ALS am kommenden Montag oder Dienstag...mal sehen. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt sollte es zu Riff gehen.
Die Wochenendaktion läuft wohl das erste NovemberWochenende !
Wer ist vor Ort ? Fyn !
Kann es kaum noch erwarten.
cya


----------



## spinner1975 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

*@ ha-le*

Danke für Deine Tips - vielleicht könntest Du mir tatsächlich Karten der Region mailen ?
Samstag Morgen gehts nämlich los !!!


----------



## spinner1975 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann , bekommt man MeFo - Blinker in Dänemark etwas billiger als hier in den Läden , oder ? 
Habe mir gestern einen falkfish whitch in 22g mit Redhead für knapp ! 8 € ! gekauft ... Werd mir spröket und snaps draget wohl in DK kaufen ...


----------



## ha-le (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

Es ging wieder einmal nichts...
Samstag, Poels Riff, heftig hohe Wellen...
Natürlich musste ich einen Versuch wagen.
Nachdem mir die 3. Welle in die Hose gelaufen ist habe ich es eingesehen.
Schade. Sah sehr vielversprechend aus.
Kegnaes Strand war auch nicht anders, nur die Wellen etwas flacher. Aber die wenigen Fischer im Wasser sahen nicht glücklicher aus.
Es wurde noch ein paar Stunden nett auf der Sandbank am inneren Ende von Kegnaes gefischt...
War toll. Windstill, glattes Wasser, Sonne, etc.
Aber nicht einen Zupfer. Ist immer noch nicht kalt genug für die sicheren Herbst und Winterplätze.
War jemade erfolgreicher ?


----------



## ha-le (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

Ich werde mich nach den Festtagen wieder in die Fluten werfen...
So ab 27. oder 28. Dezember und bleibe bis 01. oder 2. Januar.
Ich habe noch 3-4 Häuser und Hütten zur Auswahl und kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden. Aber Fünen ist sicher. Helnaes (SW), Hassmark (N), Fyns Hoved (NO) oder Langeland Südspitze. 
Was kann es schöneres geben als das Jahr so zu beenden und gleich wieder so zu starten ?! :g 
Ist noch jemand zu dieser "abgefahrenen Zeit" in den Wellen ?
Die letzten Versuche waren nicht viele im Wasser...wissen die mehr als ich ?

Allen schöne Feiertage !


----------



## goeddoek (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

Moin Ha-Le #h 

Wir sind vom 31.12.2005 bis 07.01.2006 > auf Langeland.In Stoense.Werde den Dorschen und Meerforellen watend und evtl. mit dem BB nachstellen.Wir werden aber auf jeden Fall mal den Süden "unsicher machen" Da ich mit 3 "Nichtanglern" da bin, wär ich für jede Unterstüzung dankbar. Vielleicht erleichtern Dir diese Infos ja eine Entscheidung


----------



## ha-le (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen DK & Kontakte etc.*

Moin Moin,
mal eines sooo vorweg...
Das war eine tolle Hinrunde - vielen Dank und viel Glück im DFB-Pokal gegen Bayern !!! 
HAMBURG MEINE PERLE #6 

So wie es aussieht bin ich vom 27.12. - 02.01. auf LANGELAND.
Mein erster Versuch auf long island - Ristinge.
Wird schon werden, würde mich über Infos freuen, habe die gängigen Tipps und Bücher - aber aktuelle Infos aus erster Hand sind natürlich immer gerne genommen...
Werde vor Abfahrt mal meine Handynummer posten falls Nachzügler noch Verbindung aufnehmen wollen.
Stelle auch noch ein neues "LANGELAND-THEMA" ein - wer nicht fragt fängt dumm  
So - allen die über die Tage zu Hause bleiben dürfen:
Frohe Tage und einen Guten Rutsch !
Ha-Le


----------

